# 2-26 [Conecuh River Largemouth]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Josh called me insanely early this morning (1:30PM) & woke me from my peaceful slumber asking if I wanted to hit the water today. I really didn't feel like getting up, but I decided fishing would be better than sleeping. We had the yaks loaded up a little before 3PM & then headed to the launch to begin our adventure. Josh definitely had a killer start to the trip. While trying to push off of shore he managed to flip himself & go for a swim. Somehow even after flipping the yak completely over, all of his stuff stayed put, so he didn't have to do any diving to search for his gear. Realizing that there was NO way that the trip could get any worse, we set out to search for some largemouth. Matrix Shad paddletails in a variety of colors were the ticket today. Only fished for just over an hour, because I had to get back to take my roommate to a tattoo appointment at 4:30, but we made the most of our short time on the water. I was the first to hook up, & it was a nice largemouth, but unfortunately she jumped & spit the jig. Shortly after that Josh managed a couple small ones in a row, & then we had to head back. An hour on the water goes really quick! 

*Tally for the day: *

*Me:* Camera man....
*Josh:* 2 small largemouth

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

An hour on the water makes for a good night, regardless of what you catch.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice little spotted bass!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least no goose eggs!!!! good job fellas!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice catch, never tried the matrix shad, I have had good success with the zoom swimming flukes on a 1/8 swimbait hook. What size jig head are you fishing it on?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jcoss15 said:


> nice catch, never tried the matrix shad, I have had good success with the zoom swimming flukes on a 1/8 swimbait hook. What size jig head are you fishing it on?


We were both throwing 1/8 oz. Golden Eye jigs made by Matrix. They're killer jigheads!


----------

